# Any meat goat farmers in the midwest looking for an intern?



## goatcrazy12 (Jul 31, 2011)

onder: Hello my name is Jestine I am 17 years old and i am looking for an internship around the midwest since where i am from California doesnt have that many goat farmers looking for interns. I have a boer doe and is looking for an internship that i can live and board my doe. Since i am looking for a out side of my state internship i would need to attended school in the area i am interning at. I know how to trim hooves, muck stalls, feed, care, do Sub Q shots and take care of goats in general. I since i am underage i would need my parents to approve this internship and they would like someone that they can trust and check in on me at times. I am looking for internship beacause i want to be a large animal goat and sheep vet for college. I am a hard worker and can be trust worthy and i love animals including goats sheep dogs and every animal that likes me. Please contact if you are looking for intern that can board her doe and live on the property.
Jestine :lovey: 
my email is [email protected] or contact me on this post. :kidblack:


----------

